# MS Office/ Open Office



## yani (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, was open office bedeutet bzw. was es beinhaltet?
Zu MS Office gehören doch Word, Excel, Access. Gehört Power Point auch zu  MS Office?
Bitte um Antwort

schönen Gruß
yani


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Du meinst sicherlich OpenOffice.org (i.d.R. auch einfach nur kurz als "OOo" bezeichnet)?!
Das ist ein frei verfügbares Office Paket (für verschiedene Plattformen).

Vom Umfang her kann man es nur bedingt mit MS Office vergleichen, da bei MS Office je nach Version verschiedene Programme enthalten sind.
Grundsätzlich ist in MS Office aber Word und Excel enthalten.
PowerPoint z.b. ist nicht in jeder MS Office Version enthalten, genauso wenig wie Access.
So habe ich hier z.b. "MS Office 95 Standard", dort ist Word, Excel, PowerPoint und Schedule+ Enthalten.
Es gibt aber auch MS Office Versionen in denen z.b. Frontpage (nicht Frontpage Express) enthalten ist.

Der Name von OpenOffice.org ist Programm ---> www.openoffice.org
Dort (oder über Google) findest Du nähere Infos.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## yani (25. Oktober 2005)

danke für die Antwort.
aber eine Frage hab ich noch. 
Was soll ich am besten angeben bei einer Online-Bewerbung?
Da stehen ja Word, Excel, Access, Power Point, MS-Office/Open Office, Internetrecherche usw. und ich kann nur 4 von den genannten Punkten auswählen.

Gruß yani


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Oktober 2005)

Mal unter uns.....
wenn Du dich irgendwo bewirbst, dann sollte das Unternehmen doch daran interessiert sein was für Fähigkeiten Du hast.
Das Unternehmen schränkt dich bei der Benennung deiner Fähigkeiten aber ein.
Dass klingt für mich erstmal höchst unseriös.
Sollten sie dir irgend welche Unterlagen, Material oder sonstiges zuschicken und dafür irgend eine Gebühr oder so verlangen, dann lass bloss die Finger davon.
Und lese dir ganz genau durch was Du da evtl. unterschreibst, wenn Du irgendwas nicht verstehst, dann ziehe lieber einen Anwalt zu Rate.

Wenn Du schon bei der Auswahl eingeschränkt wirst, dann wähle das aus wo Du am meisten Erfahrungen hast.
Da der Umfang bei MS-Office ja von Version zu Version unterschiedlich ist, kann man MS-Office wohl eher als eine Art Oberbegriff für "verschiedene MS Produkte" ansehen.
Ich hasse es wenn ich irgendwo "MS-Office Kenntnise erforderlich" lese..... dass ist nichts sagend.
Je nach dem um was für ein Job es sich handelt, währe es evt. auch sinnvoll eine eher ungewöhnliche Auswahl einer "kann doch jeder" Auswahl vorzuziehen.


----------

